# Wedding photos are posted!



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

For those asking, a few of our wedding teasers are now posted on our website:

Tash and Alym's Wedding

or on our photographer's site:
Vancouver Wedding Photographers - Pelaez Photography Blog: Westwood Plateau Wedding: Alym+Natasha *Just Married*

Enjoy 

Alym


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! & Goregous Wife!!!!
It looks like you two had the perfect day 
Congratz!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

These are really nice pics. Pro's sure know how to take 'em!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Congadsz Alym, those pics are great.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats Alym! Didn't realise you were already getting married!  

I look forward to having a look at the pics when I am at my home PC.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos, it is nice to see two people in so much love....congrats....


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow she is a Beautiful women!! congrats you both make an amazing couple!


----------

